# I know this is not new but its just too epic!



## Stoefnick (25/6/15)

* 

 *

*KAYFUN UNDEAD Rebuildable Atomizer*
























_*The Kayfun Undead is the Kayfun experience brought back to life!*_

Vipster Vapes has teamed up with KAYFUNMODS.COM to create this one of a kind Kayfun experience. The Kayfun Undead is a customized Kayfun from head to toe. 

*Massive airflow upgrade!*


Custom drilled base featuring 3 air holes total.
Custom drilled center pin widened to 5/64
New drip tip with a wider bore.
No airflow control. Max airflow all of the time!
*Customized New Look*


Stainless steel body
Green clear M-Tank (Nano tank included)
Custom Double sided biohazard chimney
All bases are serialized. Limited quantities available.

*What's included:*


1x Kayfun Undead
1x Kayfun Undead chimney with custom double-sided "biohazard" graphics.
1x Polycarbonate Green Tank Section
1x Nano Chimney top and nano green tank section
1x Mini screwdriver
Extra screws and o-rings.
Each Kayfun comes in a custom gift box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/6/15)

Was wondering when kayfun is coming to the party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

